# Time is money



## jana.bo99

Slovenian: Čas je denar!

Croatian:  Vrijeme je novac!

German:   Zeit ist Geld!


----------



## fabiog_1981

Italiano: il tempo è denaro.
Ciao


----------



## jazyk

Portuguese: Tempo é dinheiro.


----------



## ironic

Español: 
"Tiempo es dinero" word by word
"El tiempo es oro" more used...


----------



## Zahrah

In French: 
Le temps vaut argent or
Le temps c'est de l'argent.
 
In Spanish:
El tiempo es oro.


----------



## Stéphane89

Zahrah said:


> In French:
> Le temps vaut argent or
> Le temps c'est de l'argent.
> 
> 
> In Spanish:
> El tiempo es oro.


 
I'm sorry, but I've never heard this, and I find the sentence quite clumsy


----------



## Zahrah

In Spanish (I didn´t see the answer of ironic before, who´s a native speaker) but you can compare my translation with his own.

In French, if you think the translations are clumsy, my dictionnary (and these links here are completely wrong:

http://www.hkocher.info/minha_pagina/adagia/adagia_t.htm

and 

http://www.declarations-amour.com/citations-argent.html

PS: "or" it´s "ou" in French  I didn´t mean "or" (gold)  (I guess it was my "clumsy" mistake ).


----------



## Lingvisten

Danish: Tid er penge


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Laikas - pinigai.


----------



## kusurija

Czech:
Čas jsou peníze.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:*
Vakit nakittir.
(Literally: Time is cash.)


----------



## Tjahzi

*Swedish:*

Tid är pengar.


----------



## Nanon

Zahrah said:


> In French, if you think the translations are clumsy, my dictionnary (and these links here are completely wrong:
> 
> http://www.hkocher.info/minha_pagina/adagia/adagia_t.htm
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.declarations-amour.com/citations-argent.html


Clumsy? Not at all, once the mistake is corrected, Zahrah's second sentence is perfectly valid. However the first one ("le temps vaut argent") sounds dated. 
¿Cursi (in Spanish)? Well, yes, some of the quotes from the links are ...


----------



## Mahaodeh

In Arabic it's الوقت كالسيف، إن لم تقطعه قطعك "time is like a sord, if you don't cut it [use it] it cuts you".

However, lately some have been using the expression "time is gold", probably borrowed from French.


----------



## sdcp

Hungarian: Az idő pénz.
Slovak: Čas sú peniaze.


----------



## bb3ca201

In Gaelic / anns a’ Ghàidhlig…
Is e an t-àm an t-airgead


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:

時は金なり
toki-wa kane nari;
where _toki_ is time and _kane_ is money.


----------



## samanthalee

Mandarin Chinese Simplified characters:
时间就是金钱
shi2 jian1 jiu4 shi4 jin1 qian2
time is money

shi2 jian1 = time
jiu4 shi4 = undoubtedly is
jin1 qian2 = money


----------



## Encolpius

*Czech *Čas jsou peníze.


----------



## Saluton

Russian: время - деньги!


----------



## Grefsen

Lingvisten said:


> Danish: Tid er penge





Tjahzi said:


> *Swedish:*
> 
> Tid är pengar.


The equivalent *Norwegian* expression is very similar to those used by their Scandinavian neighbors:

Tid er penger.


----------



## Perseas

*Greek*:

_Ο χρόνος είναι χρήμα_ 
/o 'xronos 'ine 'xrima/

ο = masculine article
χρόνος = time
είναι = is
χρήμα = money


----------



## tFighterPilot

Hebrew: זמן זה כסף /zman ze késef/


----------



## mataripis

In common Pilipino , this is " Ang oras ay pera" and sounds unusual. So i use the older form of Tagalog. The time is "panahon" and money is "bilang".  This is how i express "time is money" in Tagalog; Ang panahon ay Bi(h)lang.(time is( like) a meter)


----------



## Saluton

Russian: Время - деньги (Vremya - dengi), literally.


----------



## OneStroke

Chinese: 時間就是金錢 / 时间就是金钱 - Shíjiān jiù shì jīnqián - clearly translated from a Western language, most likely English. 


I strongly prefer Chinese phrase 一寸光陰一寸金，寸金難買寸光陰/ 一寸光阴一寸金，寸金难买寸光阴 Yī cùn guāngyīn yī cùn jīn, cùn jīn nán mǎi cùn guāngyīn.
(An inch of time and an inch of gold: An inch of gold cannot buy an inch of time.)


Means that time is more valuable than money.


----------



## Radioh

Time is money = thời gian là tiền bạc


OneStroke said:


> Chinese: 時間就是金錢 / 时间就是金钱 - Shíjiān jiù shì jīnqián - clearly translated from a Western language, most likely English.
> 
> 
> I strongly prefer Chinese phrase 一寸光陰一寸金，寸金難買寸光陰/ 一寸光阴一寸金，寸金难买寸光阴 Yī cùn guāngyīn yī cùn jīn, cùn jīn nán mǎi cùn guāngyīn.
> (An inch of time and an inch of gold: An inch of gold cannot buy an inch of time.)
> 
> 
> Means that time is more valuable than money.



Interesting. We have an idiom similar to yours: an inch of land, an inch of gold. This remends you that land is as precious as gold; you have to treasure it.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Čas jsou peníze.


----------



## Dymn

In *Catalan*:

El temps és or. "Time is gold"


----------

